# Fake rock backgrounds, fake rocks and stumps.



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Check it out Realistic artificial rocks created for aquarium, reptile habitats | Universal Habitats 

I went to their warehouse today, was blown away to say the least! They make backgrounds for all of the exo's and zoomeds also. He is going to send me better pics of those, will post them when I get em. If there's a lot of interest in them I may just get a wholesale account.

Let me know what ya think.


Thanks,
Casper


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Good looking stuff, whats it made of and how much will it cost?
Brian


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

BR5 said:


> Good looking stuff, whats it made of and how much will it cost?
> Brian


Some are made from foam and some from a flexible compound. Then covered in crushed rock. All are plantable and frog safe. I will know more about prices when he gets the emails to me.


Casper


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Love their products..
I have used Several of their Backgrounds in several Vivs.
I hope to be selling their products soon..
And I will use their products every chance I can.
Would love to see their whole line of products in person.

Trust me when I say the pictures do not do their products justice.
Simple to use, Quick to use
Perfect for any type of application









I first saw and Purchased their Products at the NARBC Arlington several years ago in March 2009


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

BR5 said:


> Good looking stuff, whats it made of and how much will it cost?
> Brian


I have an older price list somewhere i can look at if you want some ball park figures.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Those ARE nice.
I was wondering how much they are, too.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool stuff! It would be nice to see pricing on their website. Do they only sell wholesale?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Sticky Fingers said:


> Cool stuff! It would be nice to see pricing on their website. Do they only sell wholesale?


Not sure..about wholesale only
I have their 2009 Wholesale price list. I am awaiting a call back tomorrow around 2 CST to talk to them about getting on their Wholesale list and carrying their product line.


Here are a couple of Screen Shots of their 2009 Wholesale catalog
with some Details on several Products

Decoration Rock..…………..………..$ 
Aquarium Rock Code: DECOROCK-031-A
Reptile Rock Code: DECOROCK-031-R
L-13” x W-14” x H-11” Weight: 2lbs



Decoration Rock…..…………………..$
Aquarium Rock Code: DECOROCK-028-A
Reptile Rock Code: DECOROCK-028-R
L-19” x W-13” x H-16” Weight: 2lbs


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Sticky Fingers said:


> Cool stuff! It would be nice to see pricing on their website. Do they only sell wholesale?


Right now yes. I asked him if he would ship to people that just wanted 1 or 2 things.
He said not yet, he can't hire someone just for shipping at the moment. If there is a lot of interest in them I can do the shipping. I may just be able to do some demo backgrounds and or rocks for 3 or 4 forum members with the stipulation that they do an in-depth build thread. 

Casper


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Here are the exo's and zoomed backgrounds.






Casper


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Im interested for sure. Im about done breaking my reef tank down, and im going to start my viv build soon.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Love the New Vids with the Larger Newer Tanks


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Just got off the Phone with Stuart..

Can not wait to get their products in..

Am So Happy right now


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Details ... details.

Casper


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Right Now All the Details I can say is I will be Carrying their Products..

I will be receiving their Product Catalogs after the first of the Year..

I will look into Sponsoring the Board and I will Post Pictures of all the New Display Tanks both Personally and For my Store.

And If anyone is really interested I will consider putting a few Items up for Sale in the Classified Area..

Stuart said as of Now there is No Minimum Order Amount and I can drive down and Pick up Items so No Shipping Costs to Add to prices..

I recommend everyone look around for Local Shops to Support first..before asking me
however I will not turn down requests

Look for Me on Facebook or contact me privately


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Let me know when you come down this way. 

Casper


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Ghost vivs said:


> Let me know when you come down this way.
> 
> Casper


I will.. I hope to be Making Trips on a Regular Basis
LoneStar Reptile Expos, NARBC ARLINGTON, Product pick up


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I got the Price list today..
I will post a few Items in the Classified Section
I can drive down to pick up items and I can Mail out from home.

I can email out PDF with Product information


----------

